# Bloody Mary Shrimp! Mother and her babies :)



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Lynrem (Jan 13, 2014)

great looking shrimp!


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

Holly mama. Very lovely shrimp. It look like breed true to me?


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

super bloody! can you show some pictures of how the male looks like?


----------



## orhunterfisher (Jun 30, 2008)

Congrats! Looks like you are doing very well. Keep it up! Good luck


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Beautiful little fire engine you got there, NeonFlux 

-Stef*


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

Those are beautiful! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Pika (Jan 13, 2014)

So pretty!


----------



## Fishermike (Feb 24, 2013)

Are these simply one step beyond PFR? Meaning, the reddest possible cherry shrimp? Or a new species? I've seen them on AB, very tempting...Just would like a bit more info before I take the plunge.

Beautiful little animals, regardless!


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

flowerfishs said:


> super bloody! can you show some pictures of how the male looks like?


There is a male on the right of the fourth last picture.  Yep, I know what you're thinking... "Wow.. THAT red too?!" Heck yes! 

And thanks for all the kind nice commentary, guys!! Took a bit of patience and care for them to color up like that and breed. Can't wait to have a nice colony going. Sweet.  I hope they do breed true this bloody red. We shall see.. I might give this thread of mine a update to see how the babie's colors over time will become. Hopefully just like their parents.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Fishermike said:


> Are these simply one step beyond PFR? Meaning, the reddest possible cherry shrimp? Or a new species? I've seen them on AB, very tempting...Just would like a bit more info before I take the plunge.
> 
> Beautiful little animals, regardless!


 Well, I can't say.. I've never kept PFR's before, but BM's do look better, in my opinion..  These guys are not a new species, they are in the same family as cherry shrimps neocaridina.


----------



## Fishermike (Feb 24, 2013)

Cool! I'll have to give them a try. And congrats on the babies, BTW!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow awesome colors!


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Glad you like them.


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

Whose the vendor you bought them from? They look awesome


----------



## ChadO (Apr 2, 2009)

AlphaProBreeders carries them.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Yep, got them from APB's the first day the were for sell online.  Begun taking out my regular cherry shrimps after hitting the send payment lol. I only ever kept regular cherries, so getting these BM's is a big leap forward in the grade department. I almost bought PFR's. But figured since these guys just came out several months ago, I had to snatch them up. So far the colors has been great. The males are really solid red, I'm really hoping they breed true.


----------



## briscoe (Mar 29, 2013)

Awesome shrimp, dude. Always nice to get them breeding.


----------



## colorfan (Nov 12, 2013)

I have some from them also. Only had them around 2 months and already have babies and 2 more berried.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

They look great, however still waiting for more data from people until I jump on that bandwagon.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Haha, hey there, Sooth! 

Thanks! Still not sold completely and convinced on them just yet, I see.  I'll see if I can keep updating this thread about the BM's on the long run.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks. 

Someone else suggested most offspring may be red, but only a small percentage are BM. I have to live vicariously through you pioneers atm.


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

How many babies can you find so far?


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Master503 said:


> How many babies can you find so far?


They are pretty much everywhere now in the tank. I'd estimate 40 or more.. I had two females that berried at the same time, and each egg pouches usually contain about 15-30 eggs, so yeah, I'm guessing maybe 30-60 shrimplets.  Excited to see they grow up.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

NeonFlux said:


> They are pretty much everywhere now in the tank. I'd estimate 40 or more.. I had two females that berried at the same time, and each egg pouches usually contain about 15-30 eggs, so yeah, I'm guessing maybe 30-60 shrimplets.  Excited to see they grow up.


 
Awesome, cant wait to see more and more people breed these


----------



## LuckyCharm (Jan 20, 2014)

nice shrimps! 
yea more people should breed these and lower the price lol


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

Love these BM shrimp, I just got cherries started but I'm eyeballing these already. I'm wondering if we could get a super dark BM with some black cherry "blackberry" crossbreeding....

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

lexinverts has some and his look different than these. i wonder if its just a matter of where they come from? yours look more opaque where as his look more see though. yours have awesome solid color and you say the males are really red too?


----------



## SmellsFishy (Dec 9, 2013)

Cool shrimp!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Wicca, here's some info I received from a breeder in Asia. Apparently a physical mutation accompanies the color:


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow these are NICE 

I've moved a few of my cherry culls to my community... this is tempting me to catch the rest & do the same, .... or there is always setting up another tank, hah!

Can't wait to see how the lil ones color up!


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Time for an update!

Alright guys, so some of you wanted to see how my males look like, here you have it!

Hey Sooth, looking at that pic PFR, BM comparison, and finding out about the rostrum, I'd say my bloodies have a shorter rostrum than usual RCS, Sakuras, and Fire red's; although, I think their noses are still somewhat a little long like RCS/Sakuras/PFR's. Perhaps I have BM's that have a relatively short rostrum, but average RCS/Sakura/PFR noses. Interesting 

This is one of my male Bloody Mary shrimp on a marimo algae ball.







A closer look at one of my females.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

those are awesome. im not really a read person be it fish or shrimp but im liking these more and more. and the fact the males are solid color as well to makes them well worth the cost. beautiful shrimp neon


----------



## Lynrem (Jan 13, 2014)

Great pictures and great looking shrimp


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey wicca, glad you see them as awesome!  

I agree with you on the fact that if the males possess solid color too besides females, then it makes them worth getting.



Lynrem said:


> Great pictures and great looking shrimp


Thanks, Lynrem!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

wow now thats a red male!!!


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

h4n said:


> wow now thats a red male!!!


:thumbsup: I know, tell me about it! Haha,  I'm pretty faithful that the young will turn out just as solid vibrant red too. Only time will tell.. I'll have to play the patience game now and wait to see lol.


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

If both female and male are solid reds. I guess the chance if breed true are possible. Let us know your update on the babies


----------



## Titansfever83 (Sep 28, 2008)

NeonFlux said:


> :thumbsup: I know, tell me about it! Haha,  I'm pretty faithful that the young will turn out just as solid vibrant red too. Only time will tell.. I'll have to play the patience game now and wait to see lol.



I'm in the same boat Neon. I have about 50 offspring and another two females berried. Hopefully culling will be minimal.:thumbsup:


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Master503 said:


> If both female and male are solid reds. I guess the chance if breed true are possible. Let us know your update on the babies


Yep, I'm planning to update on the babies weeks from now.



titansfever83 said:


> I'm in the same boat Neon. I have about 50 offspring and another two females berried. Hopefully culling will be minimal.:thumbsup:


:icon_cool We shall now set sail! Glad to have you aboard, titan. :icon_bigg Well, awesome man, hopefully we are able to breed our BM's true, so there's no need to cull.. Bloody hell, I don't wanna have to cull; seems daunting @_X but if I have to, I suppose will to keep the nice bloody red around sigh.


----------



## daphilster08 (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome! Nice specimen for sure! 

Did you have a good experience with APB? Were the shrimp well packed?


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

daphilster08 said:


> Awesome! Nice specimen for sure!
> 
> Did you have a good experience with APB? Were the shrimp well packed?


I'd say they did a pretty good job with boxing, packing, taping, and insulation with heat packs. I actually did not get my BM shrimps on time, might be because of unexpected events thus delaying delivery, but thank goodness they are hardy shrimp, and made it to me alive. So it was pretty good fair experience getting my BM's and all of my other inverts from APB.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful BM! The more I see them, the more I want some.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello GreenBliss,

 Thanks! Yeah, they sure are beauties alright!! :wink: Such a sight to behold when they have matured in color and everything.


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice photos. I can definitely see the bloody Mary shrimps have a cleaner shade of red versus the fire shrimps. If it's not too much trouble, see if you can get more shots of the little shrimps. I've noticed with fire & pumpkins they actually develop color while they're growing inside the eggs. 

As soon as the shrimplettes hatch, they already have spots on them. This one is about 1-2 days old. Taken with a Canon PowerShot A480 on the 2nd LOWEST quality setting.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Sweet shot, MSG. That is fascinating to know they develop colors already while still in their mother's pouch. I'll see if I can get some shots of my BMS babies. My digital camera isn't all that great with macro though, but I'll give it a shot soon. Thanks for sharing that pic.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

Those are great pics, glad your happy with them. Bloody Mary shrimp are now my new favorites


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

I got my Bloody Marys from Robert Bauer and they are really nice and half the price 

Oh can we refrain from calling them BMs? Haha Reminds me of what my parents tried to get us to call poop...bowel movement BM for short



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL What should we call them? Bloods?


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> LOL What should we call them? Bloods?


Haha, Bloods is a gang. I don't know let's go with BMS..  hah.



Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> Those are great pics, glad your happy with them. Bloody Mary shrimp are now my new favorites


Thanks, Ron! Yeah, I'm pretty stoked with them right now. :icon_smil



Tanman19az said:


> I got my Bloody Marys from Robert Bauer and they are really nice and half the price
> 
> Oh can we refrain from calling them BMs? Haha Reminds me of what my parents tried to get us to call poop...bowel movement BM for short


:icon_twis Hahaha, instead of BM, let's go with BMS! By the way, cool shots. Got them for around $10? Wow, not bad at all! I bought my BMS pretty much minutes after APB had them up for sell. Paid big bucks for a trio of them.. but seems worth the cost at the moment to me, in my opinion, what the heck. Money well spent to get them early and own these really nice red shrimps :tongue:

Anyhow, here are some closer pics of the two-three week old babies..

My digital camera does not have a very, very good macro mode, so this is like the best I shots I could try and take, so yeah I'm sorry folks expecting a really close-in high quality shot. Wish I had a really good camera with super macro mode like MSG's.. One day I'll get one of nice cams, but wow some of those cams are really expensive lol. Anyway, I hope you guys like my pics! They seem to look rather light-red orange. Their colors are still developing when young, so yeah, they should intensify to red eventually. Pumped to see them go really red.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Neon, are you able to get an under the body shot when a shrimp is on the front glass or something?


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Sure, Sooth. I'll try and see if I can get shots under the body later during the evening today.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice shrimp...you're dong a great job with the pic updates too!


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

There are different grades of bloody Mary's, the ones neon flux got are the highest grade available (just like different grades of fire reds). I always start my breeding projects with the highest grade since they take the same amount of tank space as the lower grades.


----------



## FlyingShawn (Mar 4, 2011)

APB: how true have they been breeding for you? Are you having to cull the majority of each litter to maintain that highest grade?


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

FlyingShawn said:


> APB: how true have they been breeding for you? Are you having to cull the majority of each litter to maintain that highest grade?


I'd say 80% are breeding true, I have pulled a few really dark blues out of some of the babies too.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Oooooh. Very cool! Do you have a pic of the blue culls? Same genes as BD, right?


----------



## water hyacinth (Mar 3, 2013)

NeonFlux said:


> roud: Hooray, looks like my low-tech Bloody Mary Shrimp tank is doing excellenttt! Seeing some good progress!
> 
> One of my females colored up nicely over time, berried, and she has given birth to some young that are about two-three weeks old now!
> 
> ...


Lol bloody mary - like it. She's a lovely colour and your photography is quite good (what camera are you using?)

BTW what's the name of those ramshorns?


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> There are different grades of bloody Mary's, the ones neon flux got are the highest grade available (just like different grades of fire reds). I always start my breeding projects with the highest grade since they take the same amount of tank space as the lower grades.


Ohh, that's good to know!  Thanks for info, Ron.



Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> I'd say 80% are breeding true, I have pulled a few really dark blues out of some of the babies too.


Wow, sounds good.. got some cull work cut out then if it's 80%. I thought I would have to be keen on them 24/7 or something if they are a lot lower than eighty. Really dark blues sounds cool, easier for me to pick them out. Maybe I'll breed them 



water hyacinth said:


> Lol bloody mary - like it. She's a lovely colour and your photography is quite good (what camera are you using?)
> 
> BTW what's the name of those ramshorns?


Thanks! Those are leopard and last pic are brown ramshorns.


----------



## fjord (Feb 1, 2011)

Tanman, who is Robert Bauer?


----------



## Chipoi84 (Jun 17, 2012)

fjord said:


> Tanman, who is Robert Bauer?


removed. Sorry...


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i would go edit the post it might be taken as vendor review and dont want this thread locked. names are fine but i would remove anything about value per shrimp


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

He runs shrimpusa.com


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hellfish01 (Mar 10, 2014)

sorry to just jump in here but i was wondering if you guys would consider this as one of the new bloody marry or just a really good fire red? He was sold to me as a "neon red" cherry shrimp. never heard of such a thing but i had to buy them. this is one of the males.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think BMS because of the clear section on the tail.


----------



## hellfish01 (Mar 10, 2014)

thank you.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I might pick up a couple of these bloody mary shrimp and just drop them into my PFR tank...been meaning to add diversification.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I think you may be asking for problems if you do that hedge. The BMS is not bred for full coverage on the shell, but rather for the red tissue underneath.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I think you may be asking for problems if you do that hedge. The BMS is not bred for full coverage on the shell, but rather for the red tissue underneath.


Yeah I read that too but still might take a shot at it just for the heck of it....I just hope they don't revert back to the wild brown ones


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

might try a breeder box and see what happens before adding to a whole population?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

If the color is on different loci, they might- but you never know until you try breeding them together.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

wicca27 said:


> might try a breeder box and see what happens before adding to a whole population?


This probably would be a smart idea but I dislike random things hanging in/out of the tank. Those days of trying to breed shrimp are over for me..



Soothing Shrimp said:


> If the color is on different loci, they might- but you never know until you try breeding them together.


It's a cheap experiment that hopefully I can throw together soon....just need to order the BM shrimp.

Neon is doing an awesome job updating this thread and is really motivating me to get these shrimp.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Alright guys, here's an update on the babies! 

They have grown about a cm, and are still pretty orange-red. Looks like it might take some time before they develop a really red color like their parents. Both Dads in the center with their babies this time haha.

:icon_wink


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

they still look good.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Yep, they sure do still look good.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Beautiful shrimp...my PFR which are about the same size look identical in color (a bit more red than orange though). Glad you're posting updates nonstop so we can see how this progresses.


----------



## Mamabear (Jan 17, 2014)

hedge_fund said:


> Beautiful shrimp...my PFR which are about the same size look identical in color (a bit more red than orange though). Glad you're posting updates nonstop so we can see how this progresses.


Babies!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

That's kinda a neat orange color.


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

wow, bloody marys look great, really like how vibrant they are.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice pic, hedge! 

And thanks guys for commenting about my BMS babies


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

This is one of my better PFR males but still lacks that shine like your BMs lol. They really are a nice upgrade to our old cherry shrimps lol.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Cool shot! Nice OEBT.

**Update coming soon weeks from now, stay tuned**


----------



## fjord (Feb 1, 2011)

*How Many?*

NeonFlux,

Just wondering how many BMS you started with? Thanks!


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi fjord,

I started with five. Two females, three males.


----------



## fjord (Feb 1, 2011)

*Wow!*

I just ordered 5 today. Prolific little buggers aren't thay!


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah haha, they sure are. Their population has really exploded now. I think I have over 150+ young to kid shrimp size already. The mothers are always getting berried all the time and giving birth, so yeah prolific is right . Good luck and have a good one keeping your bloody maries!


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

I just received 30 of them.

I was told they don't breed true? and they come from a chocolate and another mix line?

Can anyone confirm that?

thx
Ray


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

here's a quick snapshot of 2 of my bloody mary shrimp
some are much darker red more like chocolates


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

here's a few more photos of mine


----------



## lemonnoodle (Apr 1, 2013)

Are they supposed to have all those imperfections on their lower shell? My fire reds show solid red even in the bright light

Edit: nvm just noticed those are probably the males. Good looking shrimp!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

The BMS look refers to the red tissue, not the shell color if this clears things up a bit.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Any updates? I'm looking at these and wondering how the babies have colored up.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice looking shrimp, Neon! The babies look like they're doing well, too. Following this thread with interest.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

> here's a few more photos of mine


Nice pics, rwong!!



> Nice looking shrimp, Neon! The babies look like they're doing well, too. Following this thread with interest.


Thanks, mosspearl!

:icon_cool Hey guys, it's been weeks..! How have you guys been doing?? Great I hope! Well, I've been pretty busy myself with work, family, outside life, and etc, so, I'm really sorry if I haven't gotten back to you guys sooner.. 

The babies are now kids and teens already.. they are still a tad orange, but their colors are _definitely_ getting redder and intense. You guys have to see them in real life to get better visuals, but yeah this is how they look now. Grown up a bit. 

Here is how they look after a month and week.. 



Some of the kids on a different area feeding on a stick.



I might try more closer pics of the babies some other time. Can't wait until my moss carpet mat creeps and grows out more.. it's going to take some time lol..


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ummm now it does look more into fire reds


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Master503 said:


> Ummm now it does look more into fire reds


Whooaa Master, waait nooww, hold your horses!! Lol.. 

Hey, you know, they are still pretty darn young.. o_o I mean, you have you wait until they become like full-fledged adults to judge... They all haven't fully developed their colors yet, so we still have to wait it out until they become mature adults to really say.

Here are some more pics I got just a few minutes ago.

There's one teen bloody mary on the middle that is becoming more and more red.






More picture updates coming later on! 

Hope you guys liked the pics.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

what are you using for substrate


----------



## LinVerts (Apr 7, 2014)

lookin good! your tank looks very spacious


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

I do agree with you. I love to see each they as they grow up. Love the color so far


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

glad to see they seem to multiply as fast as cherry shrimp!


----------



## colorfan (Nov 12, 2013)

My BMs(from the same source) are as red as can be. Crazy that they can be so different.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks guys for complimenting guys  

Hey there, wiccia, I'm using eco-complete.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Time will tell, but wasn't there some conjecture that BMs do not breed 100% true anyway?


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey there Sooth. How's it going?

Well, yeah... a small amount of them might turn out to be like PFR's anyhow, since BMS don't exactly breed true according to APB I suppose. Sigh, I'm not expecting all of them to be bloody maries. Oh well.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

That's what makes this hobby fun though. They are an awesome strain and sure, maybe they will need a little work but it'll be a fun project  I love the set I got from Ron. I had one very small baby included that is a juvie now and it colors up more and more every week. I really think you'll be presently surprised at how they end up. 

If not, cull cull cull!!! Either way I'm glad they are doing so well for you. Mine haven't berried yet, but hoping soon


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

+1 When on the pioneering forefront of any strain, consider yourself lucky. Yes, culling will be needed, but that is to be expected.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Cool. I'll be sure to cull when the time comes to keep the bloody red strain going.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

You'll do great.


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

I got mine this morning. will show you guys photo later once it settles down.


----------



## ndtran (Feb 9, 2013)

Great shrimps, what are your water parameters? Thanks


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

*One little guy*


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

At the bottom of ur little guy, it seem like not fully reds


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

Master503 said:


> At the bottom of ur little guy, it seem like not fully reds


it's still pretty small (1/4" size I guess) but already very impressive.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

ndtran said:


> Great shrimps, what are your water parameters? Thanks


I have quite hard water coming from my tap. 

pH 7.6
kH 7
gH 33


Nice pic, James He! Looks like that little guy is coloring up nicely already.


----------



## Nathaniel (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow they are really striking shrimp!


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

So bloody mary is different than RCS?  sorry for being a shrimp noob


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

:icon_eek:Gh 33?


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Krispyplants said:


> So bloody mary is different than RCS?  sorry for being a shrimp noob


Both are same, but Bloody maries have a more complete intense red color, it's also in their tissues, and they have a shorter rostrums.



> :icon_eek:Gh 33?


Lol Is my gH a little on the high side, ya think, Sooth?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

heh I think you can enjoy them moving or turned into statues. :tongue:


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

Any update on the teen baby? does the color getting same as their parents?


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey master503.. Sorry guys, I've been really lazy updating this thread of mine about my bloody mary shrimps lol.. Forgive me!

Anyway the babies growing up are all pretty much adults now. Sadly, I have to report that some of them, not exactly all of them will be solid red bloody maries... Unfortunately, so it is definitely true that they *do not always breed true.* Sometimes there are some bloody maries that have a small amount of white clear stripes on their carapace and tail area a little bit, and then some look like painted fire reds. I have to keep on culling them to make sure they stay bloody mary, so yeaahh,  there you have it guys. They still look pretty darn awesome though, despite some not completely resembling their parents, I mean, most of them carry a decent percentage of bloody mary genes, so don't get me wrong guys, they aren't turning out like regular grade neo cherries or worse, but they are still all quite noticeably red throughout the tank.. they just _don't breed true_... *sigh* I'll just have to keep culling.. oh well. 

Oh, and I want to really thank you guys for commenting, posting, following me and this thread about my Bloody Mary Shrimps. Looks like we all reached a point where discussions about my BMS, and BMS in general and etc ends here. Anyhow, I'll see if I can update some awesome pics here again with some of the babies that ARE truly 'bloody mary'!  In the meantime, I have to get my culling skills sharpened.


----------



## steakman (Feb 3, 2012)

Never mind.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

steakman said:


> Never mind.


That's what I was thinking :hihi:


----------

